# Box prop



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

These are my two pneumatic box props.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are great! Love how the hair flies around!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Love the speed of the heads, too. Awesome!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Hairazor and hedg12! I got the mask from eBay. Very cheap but the hair works well


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow, Davensj, they are incredibly QUIET.... Wow...I have stayed away from pnuematics because of the tell-tale...Smuu-UUUshhh sound...(and the fear of a fair ride in the background)..... I am truly amazed.... I like them... A lot! Nice job....What are you gonna use them for? (ie...pop ups....for drop down walls? Just curious..and yes...yes... I know...what curiosity did to the cat...I use to wear a cat suit.....meow....)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow ... FANTASTIC! I peed a little. Imagine the effect at night...!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

LOL...the flying hair really adds to it.

Is that two rams for each box? ...one for the door and one for the head?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I love these. I'm already thinking of how I could make a tombstone accommodate this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are a hoot, especially the one on the left.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW great job with those - those things are FAST


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the feedback 
My plan (so far) is to have these boxes at the end of my yard haunt. Most likely near the candy bowl (but not too close where it'll hit someone). I'm not sure if I will add sound since they seem to already have a good startle.


----------

